# Blogspot help needed



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

So I've started a blog -- not for making money just yet. I'm just trying to get into the habit of blogging and learn how to do stuff, before I try figuring out if I want to pursue blogging as an income source. 

Anyway, I would like to put a song in a post, that people can click on if they want. I've got the song uploaded to TuneScoop, but I can't figure out what HTML code to use to insert into the blogpost and I don't know which link to use to insert in the middle of that HTML code (once I find it). I've tried a few splats of code which I found on blogging blogs (redundant, or what?), but I am probably putting in extra stuff like brackets or something, because it doesn't work.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I am not familiar with TuneScoop but am searching it right now. Normally, you would click on "layout," then click on "add a gadget," then click on the one that says "html/javascript." There is one that says "video bar" but is says it is for utube and google video. So _I think_ it would be the html one and put the html from your video in there. Maybe that will work. I am not positive since I don't put videos on mine.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

katlupe said:


> I am not familiar with TuneScoop but am searching it right now. Normally, you would click on "layout," then click on "add a gadget," then click on the one that says "html/javascript." There is one that says "video bar" but is says it is for utube and google video. So _I think_ it would be the html one and put the html from your video in there. Maybe that will work. I am not positive since I don't put videos on mine.


But if I put it in as a gadget in layout, then it will be permanently on the side, and what I want is for it to be in the post itself, since it is relevant only to that one post. 

Sigh.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

snoozy said:


> But if I put it in as a gadget in layout, then it will be permanently on the side, and what I want is for it to be in the post itself, since it is relevant only to that one post.
> 
> Sigh.


Ok, I understand. Then bring up the editor you write your post in. Next to the icon for uploading an image, there is one for uploading a video. I believe you have to have it in your computer or on uTube. Click that it will give you the options and it will go in your post.


----------

